# Oh, my aching finger!



## bluemtn (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry, I couldn't think of another title that doesn't sound as less rediculous.  My problem is that earlier I injured my finger, in the area of my fingernail.  Now I have blood sitting underneath the nail, and it is still throbbing (not a lot, but still).  What my question is, how do I take care of it?  I've never had this happen before, and gripping things is uncomfortable, too.   Any ideas?  Please?


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, what I do (heh) is drill a tiny hole in the nail to drain the blood.  But I don't recommend you do that due to risk of infection.

At this point, ice it and elevate it and wait it out.  Have fun.


----------



## Ceicei (Feb 8, 2006)

I had a similar situation happen with my right big toe nail.  I iced my toe and bound it with a stretchable bandage to prevent my nail from separating from the toe.  It was a bit loose, but it finally did re-attach firmly under pressure (from the bandage).   Be aware it will take several months before the black nail (blood under the nail) grows out to appear normal.  It took almost a full year for my big toenail to grow out.

- Ceicei


----------



## arnisador (Feb 8, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Well, what I do (heh) is drill a tiny hole in the nail to drain the blood.


 
This is common advice...relieve the pressure by poking a small hole in the nail. But indeed, be careful! Your physician will be happy to do this for you if you're not sure you can do it yourself.


----------



## mrhnau (Feb 8, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> This is common advice...relieve the pressure by poking a small hole in the nail. But indeed, be careful! Your physician will be happy to do this for you if you're not sure you can do it yourself.



I've heard that if its heated it penetrates alot easier. not sure how safe that would be but... I've heard of people heating up a paper clip end and using it to penetrate.


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 8, 2006)

arnisador said:
			
		

> This is common advice...relieve the pressure by poking a small hole in the nail. But indeed, be careful! Your physician will be happy to do this for you if you're not sure you can do it yourself.



You really wanna do this early after the injury, though, because the blood can coagulate rather quickly under the nail. When it does this, you'll never drain it, just wait until it grows out.  Depending upon exactly how bad it is, you're probably, at this time, left with the latter option.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone, I think I'll just wait it out.  It's not that big of an area, and the throbbing stopped (still hurts to grip too hard, though).  I'm surprised my nail didn't break, the way it happened.  Now I know what to do if it happens again, if I chose to poke a whole in it.


----------



## Zepp (Feb 8, 2006)

If it's still sore before you go to class, you may want to wrap it.


----------

